# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Lien entre Access et Vijeo Citect 7.4

## Benji189

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai faire un lien entre le logiciel de programmation Citect et ma base de donnes sur Access.
J'ai bien dclar ma base de donnes pour pouvoir communiquer avec mon logiciel mais je n'arrive pas  afficher un paramtre de cette base sur mon cran de supervision. 

Je vous transmet mon code ainsi que la configuration de la zone ou je souhaite afficher ma valeur.
"Aff = DspStr(32,-1,gsPrice[3]);" ==> Le 32 correspond au numro d'AN du symbole ou l'affichage va se faire. 

Lorsque que je compile et j'excute, un "0" s'affiche sur la supervision.

Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait ?

----------

